# esperia 5200 any good



## chris j (Jan 30, 2007)

hi there am new member can anyone please let me know if esperia 5200 road bike is any good cheers chris


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Don't even know what an Esperia is. Any links? Any more info?


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I found the company's website, but it doesn't say anything about a 5200. 5100 is Campy Xenon. It looks pretty bottom line and my Italian is the suxxor so I'm not sure what the other components are on it.


----------



## Charles Charlie Charles (Feb 27, 2007)

chris j said:


> hi there am new member can anyone please let me know if esperia 5200 road bike is any good cheers chris


I own Esperia 5100, very good bike for the price but not serious racer.


----------



## Charles Charlie Charles (Feb 27, 2007)

chris j said:


> hi there am new member can anyone please let me know if esperia 5200 road bike is any good cheers chris



An Esperia 5100, like the one I own. Not top end but good enough for me.


----------

